# Worth a 20 minute watch.



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Worth the watch.

It's message on the state of things is pretty close to the truth.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have thought and still think that we have to have a major dollar crash (global economic Collapse) in order to usher in some of the things that are written in the Bible

One major country collapse and I think we will see a domino effect roll out across the globe


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I thought the time was upon us when China started to show weakness last summer paired with Greece collapsing. I literally looked my father in law in the eye (he's a financial adviser) and said..."this is it. the end has arrived." He said that wasn't necessarily the case, but to make sure my money was in low risk positions or in cash as much as possible to mitigate any market losses. But the market recovered.

Then I thought the collapse was the beginning of this year. Abysmal holiday shopping numbers, terrible earnings, stores closing, China part deux. But the market is recovering.

Now it's all just getting weird. Gold is going up. Venezuela is collapsing...nobody cares. Greece is collapsing...nobody cares. Puerto Rico is collapsing...nobody cares. Canada is split into one part depression, one part real estate bubble. The middle east is an absolute mess. Even by middle east standards. Europe's crisis seems to have been swept under the rug.

Here in the U.S. people are just walking around in some sort of zombie state. Sure we fight over Trump-Sanders-Hillary and whatever...yadda yadda yadda for more of the same old stuff...but I can't get through to anyone that things aren't getting better.



Maine-Marine said:


> I have thought and still think that we have to have a major dollar crash (global economic Collapse) in order to usher in some of the things that are written in the Bible
> 
> One major country collapse and I think we will see a domino effect roll out across the globe


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I thought the time was upon us when China started to show weakness last summer paired with Greece collapsing. I literally looked my father in law in the eye (he's a financial adviser) and said..."this is it. the end has arrived." He said that wasn't necessarily the case, but to make sure my money was in low risk positions or in cash as much as possible to mitigate any market losses. But the market recovered.
> 
> Then I thought the collapse was the beginning of this year. Abysmal holiday shopping numbers, terrible earnings, stores closing, China part deux. But the market is recovering.
> 
> ...


Spot on buddy, spot on...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I thought the time was upon us when China started to show weakness last summer paired with Greece collapsing. I literally looked my father in law in the eye (he's a financial adviser) and said..."this is it. the end has arrived." He said that wasn't necessarily the case, but to make sure my money was in low risk positions or in cash as much as possible to mitigate any market losses. But the market recovered.
> 
> Then I thought the collapse was the beginning of this year. Abysmal holiday shopping numbers, terrible earnings, stores closing, China part deux. But the market is recovering.
> 
> ...


The sheeple would prefer if they don't see what is actually happening behind the curtain.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I thought the time was upon us when China started to show weakness last summer paired with Greece collapsing. I literally looked my father in law in the eye (he's a financial adviser) and said..."this is it. the end has arrived." He said that wasn't necessarily the case, but to make sure my money was in low risk positions or in cash as much as possible to mitigate any market losses. But the market recovered.
> 
> Then I thought the collapse was the beginning of this year. Abysmal holiday shopping numbers, terrible earnings, stores closing, China part deux. But the market is recovering.
> 
> ...


I think the elite are trying to hold it together till after the elections. And there having a hard time doing it 
soon the problems will be so obvious that they won't be able to hide it anymore. Soon the lies won't work anymore


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I thought the time was upon us when China started to show weakness last summer paired with Greece collapsing. I literally looked my father in law in the eye (he's a financial adviser) and said..."this is it. the end has arrived." He said that wasn't necessarily the case, but to make sure my money was in low risk positions or in cash as much as possible to mitigate any market losses. But the market recovered.
> 
> Then I thought the collapse was the beginning of this year. Abysmal holiday shopping numbers, terrible earnings, stores closing, China part deux. But the market is recovering.
> 
> ...


Moz, you an I are watching the same B movie, and not enjoying it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have seen the B movie. It is a rerun. We did not learn from history and we did not heed our framers warnings.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ask yourselves to honestly answer these questions:

Is the system set up to benefit your gain or growth proportionately or just the profit of the elite and players?
Are stocks over valued and currency only a worthless fiat?
Do you honestly think this is a system than can be fixed?
If not, then other than an eminent collapse what other options are left?
What do you think of pyramid schemes?
Do you recognize one when you see it?
What is next?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the comparison he did on the USSR falling. How the people realized that their government had lied and cheated them so severely they revolted. I see the US going through something like this. And it explains the FEMA camps, jade helm, soliders quitting and coming forward with the plans to disarm US citizens. 

Some of this stuff you see and hear is just the overtly paranoid going off the deepend. And some is intelligent well educated open minded people who dont believe in the current batch of spoon fed drivel we are hammered with day after day. 

Turn off CNN fox and all other major corporate owned news sources. Start looking for real facts and truths. They are out there.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I know where we are sucks... and we are headed for trouble... but I often wonder if "the powers that be" will continue to rig and re-rig the system as they have done despite its obvious failings all around us?

FRN, QE-X and so on. If you really pay attention to the numbers, there is no "money" in the system without the national debt. Outside of that, there is very little actual money in the system. The Fed is currently propping up the stock market, the charts are so close to each other you can't deny it.

I think we're in for some here-to-fore un-thought of rigging.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good post TC. Matches much of what I already believed. Some new angles on things too.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is a rant I found showing what we are paying right now for things in Canada. I can't imagine the US tolerating what we are here right now.


----------



## newfie_1986 (Mar 31, 2016)

That last video shows prices of what they pay in Nunavut. No $12 bacon here in NL nor is there $15 frosted flakes. Have prices risen on stuff ? Yes. But not to the extreme in this video. Everything up north is crazy expensive due to the trouble of getting it there.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

350 grams of bacon in southwestern Ontario is upwards of $9. They blame the US dollar. But those pigs were raised here and fed grains and other goodies grown here. It's nothing more than greed.


----------



## newfie_1986 (Mar 31, 2016)

Our Prime Minister isn't going to help the Canadian Dollar much with all of his spending either. The more you print the more you inflate.


----------



## newfie_1986 (Mar 31, 2016)

375 grams of Maple leaf bacon $6.99 here at the local sobeys, its on special .50c off. Last I purchased bacon (few months) it was $5.99 reg price, so it has gone up. $9 is a bit excessive, we have the extra cost of being on an island (shipping) you guys should be cheaper. Ammo is going up too like crazy. My new trg 42 is going to be crazy expensive to feed. even reloading :-(


----------

